# قدوس أنت يا رب



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*قدوس يارب

قدوس انت يارب

جئت اليك في نهاية يومي كي اعترف امامك لتسامحني


اعترف امامك بهفوات اللسان وزلاته


اعترف امامك بصغر القلب وضيق الصدر


اعترف امامك بكبرياء النفس


اعترف اليك بظلمي للأخرين


بل والاكثر من ذلك اعترف لك بعصياني وعن تعمد لكلامك


نعم يارب


فلم يكن صيامي الا عن الاطعمه ولم اصم عن الكذب ولا عن زلات لساني


نعم يارب


فلم اعطيك عشورك التي اوصيتني بها وكم حاولت ان اتنصل منها واقللها


نعم يارب


كم تكبرت امام من خلقتهم يمينك وكأني اتميز عنهم بمظاهر دنيئة افتعلها


نعم يارب


اني اخونك لاني احب اخر امامك واحيانا افضله عليك


هذا هو انا


هذا ماافعله في يوم اعطيتني اياه ليكون سبب بركة وليكون يوم توبتي


ماذا ستفعل فيا وانا عدو لنفسي


افعل كل مالايجب ان افعله امامك


وكل ماريد ان افعل الحسن لااقدر عليه


بل يستغيب العقل والفكر وافعل مالايرضيك


ومع ذلك يارب


ومع ذلك


لم افقد رجايئي في محبتك ولا في غفرانك ولا في وعودك


انت الله قدوس


قدوس انت يارب في الخطاة حتى يتوبوا


قدوس انت في المرضى حتى تشفيهم


قدوس انت في الحزانى حتى تعزيهم


قدوس انت في المتضايق حتى تفك ضيقه


قدوس انت يارب في السماء وقدوس انت في الارض


قدوس انت فى العالم حتى يعود سلامك اليه


قدوس انت يارب في خليقتك حتى تسجد تحت صليبك


وقدوس انت في قلوبنا مكان سكناك


كما انت قدوس في بيوتنا حتى تأمن


وقدوس انت في بيعتك حتى تنير للعالم بمجدك


وقدوس انت يارب في قدسيك حتى تقبل شفاعتهم لنا


وقدوس انت يارب في المتنقلين حتى تنيحهم في فردوس النعيم


وقدوس انت يارب وقدوس هو اسمك وقدوس هو كلمتك


ارحم من يطلب منك الرحمه رجاءا فيك


اغفر لمن يطلب منك الغفران محبه ليك


سامحنا يارب وقبلنا اليك يايسوع لاتحاسبنا ياإلهي


نطلب منك رضاك وفي الابدايه نكون معاك


نطلب منك رضاك وفي الابديه معاك


اعطينا يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


لانك الله تسمع وتعطي مانطلب بايمان


نؤمن انك تستطيع الغفران ونؤمن انك تريدنا في الابديه معاك


نشكرك يارب لمحبتك ولعطيتك ولغفرانك


اقبل منا ياااااااااااااااااارب


لان لك المجد والعزة والتقديس المثلث


يارب ارحم يارب ارحم يارب بارك


اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين

كالعاده ياملوكه موضع رائع مثل مواضيعك .

ربنا يبارك حياتك ياحبيبتي .
واحلي تقييم 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع فى غاية الروعة حبيبتى ربنا يبارك حياتك 
تسلم ايدك ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> موضوع فى غاية الروعة حبيبتى ربنا يبارك حياتك
> تسلم ايدك ​



شكراااااااا لمرورك رورو


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين
> 
> كالعاده ياملوكه موضع رائع مثل مواضيعك .
> 
> ...



شكرا لمرورك أختى واثقة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أكتوبر 2012)

قدوس انت يارب صلاة مباركة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> قدوس انت يارب صلاة مباركة



شكرااااا لمرورك حبيب الرب يسوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## amgd beshara (15 أكتوبر 2012)

> * ماذا ستفعل فيا وانا عدو لنفسي*


فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سَاكِنٌ فِيَّ أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي شَيْءٌ  صَالِحٌ. لأَنَّ الإِرَادَةَ حَاضِرَةٌ عِنْدِي وَأَمَّا أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى  فَلَسْتُ أَجِدُ. 19لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ 
بَلِ  الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ...رو 7 : 18- 19
تأمل رائع جدا 
بجد عجبني 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يدوم صليبك​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 أكتوبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سَاكِنٌ فِيَّ أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي شَيْءٌ  صَالِحٌ. لأَنَّ الإِرَادَةَ حَاضِرَةٌ عِنْدِي وَأَمَّا أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى  فَلَسْتُ أَجِدُ. 19لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ
> بَلِ  الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ...رو 7 : 18- 19
> تأمل رائع جدا
> بجد عجبني
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و يدوم صليبك​



أشكرك جدااااااا يوحنا لمرورك وللإضافة الكتابية الرائعة والمناسبة للعبارة 
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## V mary (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*ياة بجد صلاة رائعة 
فعلا يارب لا تحاسبني علي كثرة خطاياي وانما بكثرة وجزيل رحمتك 
يالهي الحنون وأبي الرؤوف
ربنا يباركك هيلانا علي الصلاة الجميلة دي​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 أكتوبر 2012)

V mary قال:


> *ياة بجد صلاة رائعة
> فعلا يارب لا تحاسبني علي كثرة خطاياي وانما بكثرة وجزيل رحمتك
> يالهي الحنون وأبي الرؤوف
> ربنا يباركك هيلانا علي الصلاة الجميلة دي​*



أشكرك أختى الحبيبة لمروك الجميل


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2012)

صلاه رائعه حبيبتى

كالعاده متميزه  دايما 

ربنا يباركك حبيبتى
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (15 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع بجد تعجز الكلمات عن وصف جماله
ربنا يبارك حياتك هيلانه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أكتوبر 2012)

أمييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
جميييييييييييييل ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## happy angel (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*لانك الله تسمع وتعطى مانطلب بايمان
نؤمن انك تستطيع الغفران ونؤمن انك تريدنا فى الابديه معاك
نشكرك يارب لمحبتك ولعطيتك ولغفرانك 
اقبل منا ياااااااااااااااااارب
لان لك المجد والعزة والتقديس المثلث
يارب ارحم يارب ارحم يارب بارك *​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*بارك الرب روحك 
كل كلمة مما كتبت ادخلت السلام لقلبي و الطمأنينة لروحى

من لا يذوب عشقا في يسوع لا يستحق الحياة الابدية التى ينعم بيها على الكل
هو يعطينا النعيم هنا و نحن من غباء نفوسنا ندير له ظهورنا
فلنمسك بيده و نتشبث به
فهو احن من ان نتصور او ندرك
هو يحبنا لنفسنا و لا يريد منا شئ سوى الخلاص
فنخلص انفسنا بحبة
بعشه
بالفناء تحت اقدامه
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 أكتوبر 2012)

V mary قال:


> *ياة بجد صلاة رائعة
> فعلا يارب لا تحاسبني علي كثرة خطاياي وانما بكثرة وجزيل رحمتك
> يالهي الحنون وأبي الرؤوف
> ربنا يباركك هيلانا علي الصلاة الجميلة دي​*



ميرسى لمرورك أختى الحبيبة


----------



## Bent el Massih (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*يارب ارحم يارب ارحم يارب بارك

آمين يارب

صلاة اكثر من رائعة حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة​*


----------



## AdmanTios (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*موضوع و فرصة غذاء للعقل أختنا الملكة روعة

" لم افقد رجايئي في محبتك ولا في غفرانك ولا في وعودك "

نعم يا رب المجد لن أفقد رجائي الأبدي الثابت الراسخ
و لن يتزعزع إيماني القوي بشخصك يا فادي نفسي الصالح

خالص الشكر للملكة هيلانة علي الدعوة بالمشاركة
و نوال بركة العمل يمُجد أسم رب المجد القدوس*


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *أكثر من رآئعة
آلرب يبآركـ حيآتكـ يآ جميلة

 


*.،*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أكتوبر 2012)

امين يا رب -- 
 صلاه ر اااائعه-- قدوس انت يا رب
 الرب يباركك و يبارك تعب محبتك و خدمتك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 فبراير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> صلاه رائعه حبيبتى
> 
> كالعاده متميزه  دايما
> 
> ...





يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> موضوع بجد تعجز الكلمات عن وصف جماله
> ربنا يبارك حياتك هيلانه
> ​





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أمييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
> جميييييييييييييل ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​





happy angel قال:


> *لانك الله تسمع وتعطى مانطلب بايمان
> نؤمن انك تستطيع الغفران ونؤمن انك تريدنا فى الابديه معاك
> نشكرك يارب لمحبتك ولعطيتك ولغفرانك
> اقبل منا ياااااااااااااااااارب
> ...





مصطفى 1971 قال:


> *بارك الرب روحك
> كل كلمة مما كتبت ادخلت السلام لقلبي و الطمأنينة لروحى
> 
> من لا يذوب عشقا في يسوع لا يستحق الحياة الابدية التى ينعم بيها على الكل
> ...





Bent el Massih قال:


> *يارب ارحم يارب ارحم يارب بارك
> 
> آمين يارب
> 
> ...





AdmanTios قال:


> *موضوع و فرصة غذاء للعقل أختنا الملكة روعة
> 
> " لم افقد رجايئي في محبتك ولا في غفرانك ولا في وعودك "
> 
> ...





Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *أكثر من رآئعة
> آلرب يبآركـ حيآتكـ يآ جميلة
> ...





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> امين يا رب --
> صلاه ر اااائعه-- قدوس انت يا رب
> الرب يباركك و يبارك تعب محبتك و خدمتك




شكرااااااالمروركم أخوتى


----------

